# How many hours do you study/revise during exam period?



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure what the norm is, it varies for me. 

I always feel like I should use every available hour of the day, but end up sitting aimlessly at my desk doing very little. If I did less more efficiently, I think that would be more effective in reaching my goals...

...what you think? More or less?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

8-9 hours.
Yes, it is better to do less but work more efficiently.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Around 6-8 hours each day before and during finals, sometimes more.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

approx 10% of time of course, and start half way through= repetition is best


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

In nursing school, very little. For most of my courses I study at regular intervals throughout the semester, so all I'm doing by exam period is review my notes. That can be done the day before a final while watching a sports game. 

Back in university though I would study an entire week for each final, but I rarely studied during the term and skipped a lot.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

i would say i study about 1-3 hours for each class. i really just hate studying though so i do the bare min and always the night before. somehow crank out pretty good scores, maybe im just in really easy classes. but yeah i think less more efficiently is much better too.


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

I usually cram for a test studying 8-9 hrs a day 3 days before the test. I'm trying to get into the habit of studying for each subject everyday but I find it me hard to do so. I'm prolly be studying 30-40 hrs wk for one class next year so that will be fun


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

During the regular course, no studying outside of the required readings and assignments, unless there is a test. 3-4 hours total studying for each exam, I think.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I actually spend the better half of a day during the exam period, I should really learn how to study more efficiently, but I'm lazy.

I just go through the slides one after another for each subject while writing notes, then I walk around with the notes and ask family members to ask me questions, and look at the slides again. Rinse, repeat till I sit the exam.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i was, and still am, one of the kids that never studied for anything, never took notes in class, never made any of the suggested guides. yeah, i was definitely one of those kids. we were in the minority but i wasn't alone! i think it comes with being on the adhd-pi side of things and having terrible handwriting, or not being able to write legibly without exhausting and excruciating effort (okay it's not that bad, but i can feel like). i don't know why it is entirely, but that's certainly part of it. and it's why i avoided classes that required a lot of memorization, since i just won't memorize, and then i will fail. and be sad. and why i'm majoring in math rather than computer science or biology, because you don't have to memorize as much useless stuff. and i can handle basic conceptual understanding. luckily i'm not a *complete* dolt.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Varies indeed. On average I'd say about 30 hours for an easy course and 250 hours for a hard course. A hard course would be Bachelor in CS last year computer programming project level. The requirements in the course summary even say that you need 1600+ hours in total to pass. Yep, quite the time investment.

Anyway, I for Marketing (university) I studied 26 hours and I got a 90% mark. That was at the same time insane and good! 

I am not a genius, so I have to study countless hours in combination with heavy foruming, drawing ideas out on paper to understand everything perfectly, etc. This level of in-depth understanding is also required when you are studying at university. I know some disagree but that is how it is for me. There is no fooling around at my university.

P.S.: at university, if you cram, you fail.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Maybe one or two hours per day for roughly 10 days before each exam. I'm too lazy to do any more than that.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

s12345 said:


> Varies indeed. On average I'd say about 30 hours for an easy course and 250 hours for a hard course. A hard course would be Bachelor in CS last year computer programming project level. The requirements in the course summary even say that you need 1600+ hours in total to pass. Yep, quite the time investment.
> 
> Anyway, I for Marketing (university) I studied 26 hours and I got a 90% mark. That was at the same time insane and good!
> 
> ...


I crammed in university and I got good grades, but it was social sciences which seems to fit with my thought pattern naturally. Really, what I was cramming were specific facts and details and then once I remembered those, ideas basically just flowed out of me.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

4-5 before and during!  sometimes 6


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I should really be doing about 9 or 10 hours. I think it's a pretty good day if I'm doing 4.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Who the hell is Phil Collins?


----------



## novalax (Jun 7, 2013)

i typically dont study for exams, i dont really need too


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

If it's easy, I study a lot. If it's hard, I can't motivate myself to start. 

Did an impossible exam just today. Glad that's over.


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

I study a lot, almost all day on occasions. If there is a final, I'll study in five hours a day for a week.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I don't know if what I actually do constitutes "studying"... I basically just repeatedly go over the lecture slides over and over until I feel confident. I do it quite a bit in the led up to the exams.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

what is up with this thread? where did all the other posts go? like my OP?


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Med student here. I've been using my stopwatch to measure the exact amount of time I spend on studying. 
During the exams it's on average 2,5 hours per day. That does not mean I sit in one spot for 2,5 hours in the morning and chill the rest of the day. It's divided up to short 10-20 minute sessions when I can remain fully focused on the subject. Whenever I sink into random thoughts I stop the stopwatch. 
So I basically waste 4-6 hours every day while trying to study. I don't know how this is even possible, but it's been going on like this for months.

I have slightly higher than average results though, so I haven't seen a reason to change anything


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Ideally, I would like to utilise 90% of the time I'm awake for revising (the 10% being my lunch/dinner allowance) but realistically, maybe only 30% is actually for revising. That's still about 5 or 6 hours-ish, with substantial "breaks" in between.


----------

